
I was Mark Zuckerberg's mentor. Today I would tell him: your users are in peril - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jan/13/mark-zuckerberg-tech-addiction-investors-speak-up
======
jnordwick
> I was once Mark Zuckerberg’s mentor, but I have not been able to speak to
> him about this.

You have had time to write an oped, but not call the guy on an issue you claim
to find hugely important?

This seems more like public posturing, and we're seen a lot of this lately in
public letters to companies, published articles, and speeches.

~~~
pmoriarty
_" You have had time to write an oped, but not call the guy on an issue you
claim to find hugely important?"_

What makes you think he didn't try?

